# Howell, MI - 2018 Ram 5500 with plow and salter



## Lawnsnbikes (Dec 10, 2019)

Practically brand new. 2,300 miles. Built and purchased in february 2019. Used for 2 months last winter and never used in summer. Has sat inside barn all summer. Was used during November snow fall. Company is closing and truck is no longer needed. It is a snow plowing beast. Cummins motor, auto trans, 5500 with solid flatbed. Outfitted with 3 year old Western 9'6" mvp3 plow and brand new Western 4.5 yard striker salter. Dual electric motors on salter. Truck has extremely bright backup lights wired in. Just needs a driver. Western wideout xl can be included for more money.

$67,500


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Very nice Truck....Should have no problem selling that....


----------



## snowgraves (Oct 5, 2019)

Is this still for sale? If so what’s the asking price with the wideout?


----------



## Lawnsnbikes (Dec 10, 2019)

Yes, and $69,000.


----------



## snowgraves (Oct 5, 2019)

Would you sell the plow and salter separate?


----------



## andrewvolk (Sep 17, 2006)

Can you call me?

970-846-9753


----------



## Lawnsnbikes (Dec 10, 2019)

Sorry I did not see this. I will call tomorrow.


----------



## Lawnsnbikes (Dec 10, 2019)

New price $65,000 with v plow


----------



## Lawnsnbikes (Dec 10, 2019)

Miles are around 3,500 currently. It's a great plow and salt truck. We are just significantly downsizing our business.


----------



## Domg0228 (Mar 3, 2020)

Is this still for sale ?


----------



## Lawnsnbikes (Dec 10, 2019)

Yes, currently has closer to 5,000 miles now. Price reduced to $63,000.


----------



## snowgraves (Oct 5, 2019)

Still looking to sell this?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snowgraves said:


> Still looking to sell this?


It was on CL a month or so ago.


----------



## snowgraves (Oct 5, 2019)

I couldn’t find it send me the link if it’s still there


----------

